
Ask HN: What are your best tips for conducting technical interviews? - xwowsersx
Tech interview are notoriously bad. I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ve met anyone who has enjoyed one or thought it was an accurate assessment. I&#x27;m curious to hear your best advice on how to interview candidates to test both technical proficiency and general fit.
======
jppope
here... I wrote an article about it

[https://jonpauluritis.com/a-better-way-to-hire-
people](https://jonpauluritis.com/a-better-way-to-hire-people)

~~~
xwowsersx
Thanks!

